# pendrive kingston 4gb modo solo lectura

## johpunk

A ver les cuento la historia, resulta que el sabado un amigo me dice que tiene un pendrive de 4gb marca kingston pero que desde hace dias le salia un mensaje que decia "solo lectura" a la hora de guardar o borrar cosas y pues en pocas palabras el pendrive estaba muerto porque no dejaba hacer nada, el me comento si desde linux podia formatearlo y borrarle los virus que yo desde antemano ya sabia que iba a tener xD entonces en el dia de ayer me dispuse a limpiar/formatear el pendrive cosa que me fue imposible intente con gparted y me decia lo mismo unidad de solo lectura, intente formatearlo con ext3 y me decia lo mismo que solo era de lectura. tambien intente con hacerlo de forma manual con mkfs.vfat /dev/sdbx sin lograr nada ya de ultima intente con dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdbx y de igual forma no funcionaba ya resignado de buscar y buscar en google de como revivir este pendrive desde linux pues me e topado con una aplicacion que lleva por nombre Repair que se puede conseguir en la web http://www.apacer.com con la unica limitante que es solo para winbugs   :Embarassed:  total que me toco hacer lo que no queria reiniciar e intentar desde ese s.o >_< al final de cuentas esta apliacion minima reivivio el pendrive que ahora es mio ya que cuando le dije a mi amigo de que no se le pudo hacer nada me dijo que lo botara a la basura, y hace minutos fue que lo pude reparar   :Laughing:  entonces mi pregunta es... existe algun metodo o aplicacion nativa en linux que pueda hacer lo mismo  :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No creo que exista. Si te fijas ahora al conectar el pendrive con lsusb el nombre genérico que le haya dado al dispositivo habrá cambiado casi con seguridad. Osea, le has escrito un nuevo firmware a tu pendrive...

En su momento no pude encontrar nada que cumpla esa función para linux y apoyo la moción. Si alguien conoce algo parecido a mí también me interesa, que no tengo windows instalado en ninguna pc.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

tienes razon si a cambiado el nombre a 

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1005:b113 Apacer Technology, Inc. Handy Steno 2.0/HT203

 

esperemos que pronto exista alguna aplicacion que cumpla esa funcion a no se que ya exista y no lo sabemos  :Laughing: 

----------

